# Butcher - Dublin City



## kmelvin (17 Apr 2007)

Hi, any know a good butcher in the city where I can get decent Chicken Fillets.

I tried a place last week and the fillets were horrible - ended up throwing them out. Just check quality meat.


----------



## cinders (17 Apr 2007)

I don't know about the city centre, but if you venture out around Ballymount, there are some meat suppliers that have shops open to the public.  Been out a couple of times on a Sat morning & bought enough meat for a week or 2 & then put it in the freezer when I get home.  Better quality than supermarkets & definitely better value, in my opinion.


----------



## OCY (17 Apr 2007)

Can you give the address of the Butcher in Ballymount


----------



## cinders (17 Apr 2007)

I can't recall the name of it, but its just across from Noyek Newman's (Kitchens, Floors, Decks & doors!!  ).  I'll have a look this evening & see if I can find the name.


----------



## elcato (17 Apr 2007)

Have you tried Meath street ? Plenty of local butchers there that I have had no problems with in the past.


----------



## Lauren (17 Apr 2007)

Brady's on Belvedere Road, just off Dorset Street....Brilliant quality butcher


----------



## Carzy (17 Apr 2007)

One wholesale butchers is opposite Musgraves in ballymount/robinhood think its Whelans??  Let us know how what its like if you go ahead.

Sorry, but smell in Meath St would put me off buying food/meat there.

Having said that, I've only just stopped buying my meat in Dunnes and go to a local butchers now.


----------



## kmelvin (17 Apr 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll try Meath Street.

I actually work in Clontarf so might try Bradys in Fairview first.

Thanks again.

K


----------



## Lauren (17 Apr 2007)

Course forgot they had a branch in Fairview. Brady there is the same as the one in Belevedere Road. Ask for Dermot. He's the boss...Great guy, really looks after his customers.


----------



## granville (17 Apr 2007)

If you are over in Dundrum there is a lovley butcher shop called Hickeys....The steaks are the best ...


----------



## ClubMan (17 Apr 2007)

kmelvin said:


> I tried a place last week and the fillets were horrible - ended up throwing them out.


What precisely was wrong with them?


> Just check quality meat.


What does this mean?


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2007)

OCY said:


> Can you give the address of the Butcher in Ballymount


 
There's an excellent butchers in Belgard (not too far from Ballymount) called Reinhardts.


----------



## cinders (18 Apr 2007)

OCY, its the [broken link removed] & its in Ballymount Cross Industrial Estate. The Fillet Steaks were yummy, well worth the journey!


----------



## kmelvin (18 Apr 2007)

Its hard to describe what a bad fillet is like, sometimes very tough after cooking (not over-cooked) or the meat is stringy (again hard to describe  but you know when you've had a bad fillet). A lot of chinese restaurants use low grade chicken - but pull it off by drowing it in sauses.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2007)

kmelvin said:


> Its hard to describe what a bad fillet is like, sometimes very tough after cooking (not over-cooked) or the meat is stringy (again hard to describe but you know when you've had a bad fillet). A lot of chinese restaurants use low grade chicken - but pull it off by drowing it in sauses.


 
IMHO a lot of Chinese restaurants are boiling the meat and only adding it to the sauce on serving.  This seems to take from the flavour and this is why I've started to have mainly sauce and rice only.  Even if you pay the extra for 'their fillet' it still doesn't taste great.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Apr 2007)

kmelvin said:


> Its hard to describe what a bad fillet is like, sometimes very tough after cooking (not over-cooked) or the meat is stringy (again hard to describe  but you know when you've had a bad fillet).


I assumed the original post meant that they were gone off or something!


----------



## kmelvin (18 Apr 2007)

They could possibly have gone off - its up to the butcher to check their dates.

Either way I won't going back there.


----------



## olddog (18 Apr 2007)

kmelvin said:


> Hi, any know a good butcher in the city where I can get decent Chicken Fillets.
> 
> I tried a place last week and the fillets were horrible - ended up throwing them out. Just check quality meat.



The only way that I have found to get good chicken is to buy an organic one.

( I could stop here to rant about organic chickens costing less in The North ...)

In your case you will have to cut it up to get the breasts.

Of late I have bought both organic and "Tesco Finest" chickens to cut into pieces. The TF lacked muscle structure and did not smell good. The organic one had very clear muscle structure, no particular smell and was very tasty when cooked up.

Another thing about chickens is making stock from what is left. Stock from an organic chicken is way way better than that from a TF chicken.


Olddog





Please, no yokes about cooked chickens not going cheep any more


----------

